# Goodbye, Dear Spike



## Spikethebunny (Aug 15, 2016)

Spike was diagnosed with congestive heart failure a week ago. He fought the good fight and really tried, but this morning he fell over trying to come for breakfast and never got back up. 

He would've been ten this October, and until this month, rarely had a sick day (the vet couldn't believe we'd never had to syringe meds before). He was a tough dude, with so much personality. He taught me how truly loveable bunnies are.

I'm going to miss him so much!

Binky free, my little Spike.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Aug 15, 2016)

Sending love from our family to yours. :cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 15, 2016)

We're so sorry for your loss. Nikki, our avatar is totally deaf and blind now, and even though she's slowed a lot she still eats her veggies with gusto and runs around the room, but at 10, we also know we only have a short time left with her. Wish we could keep them all forever. Binky free little man and rest in peace, you are loved and missed by all.:bunnyangel:


----------



## pani (Aug 16, 2016)

Binky free, Spike. ray:


----------



## Aki (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. At least you know you gave him a good healthy long life...


----------



## HEM (Oct 6, 2016)

We are sorry for your loss
Sounds like he was a fighter and a good long and healthy life!
Binky free Spike


----------



## Azerane (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm sorry for how late I am to this thread, my sincerest condolences on your loss of Spike. He had such a wonderful long life with you.


----------

